# footwork



## lll000000lll (Aug 7, 2006)

im looking for videos of stand up footwork.

can anyone help?


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 7, 2006)

i did find this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jse6aKkehC8


----------



## forceanchors (Aug 8, 2006)

be sure to check out www.atienzakali.com. There are many clips of footwork on the introduction to AK DVD.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 8, 2006)

i humbly thank you


----------



## Epa (Aug 10, 2006)

I would recommend 

1. The Single Stick videos on Lameco made by Edgar Sulite. I can't remember which volume it is, but on one he demonstrates the basic footwork of Lameco from multiple angles. 

2. The Dog Brothers also have a tape on just footwork, where the demonstrations are done by Eric Knaus and fight footage where they use it is included. If you like that tape, you should probably also look at their combining stick and footwork tape. 

You might search for Pekiti Tirsia clips because they are pretty well known for their footwork. I'm not aware of any videos done by Pekiti instructors on footwork, but there may be some. 

Good luck, 
Eric


----------



## MSTCNC (Aug 10, 2006)

Check out the Pekiti Tirsia clips located HERE on YouTube. 

A few of the clips are from the UK show (man I wish this was still on!) called Mind, Body, and KICK *** MOVES!

Some good stuff in both searches... and I really MUST get the DVD's of that show!

Respectfully,

Andy


----------

